# Katalog 1999 und 2000



## Linussoft (14. Januar 2015)

Lasse euch gerne an meinem Kellerfund teilhaben. Zu meinem 99er Gemini hatte ich mir damals Katalog und ein Paar Aufkleber besorgt, auch der 2000er Katalog ist irgendwann dazu gekommen und dann sind diese Sachen im Keller verschwunden. Kaum 14 Jahre später (und drei Umzüge) meinte meine Frau, ich solle mich mal an die alten Kisten wagen.... Was soll ich euch sagen, da sind sie....

Mein Gemini dient leider nur noch als Wandschmuck im Keller, aber die Kataloge sind wie neu.

Linus


----------



## [email protected] (22. Januar 2015)

jaja, das waren noch Zeiten ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CassandraComplx (25. Juni 2015)

Ich den 2000er noch als PDF aufm Rechner.
Bei Bedarf PN...


----------



## pulsar99 (16. Februar 2016)

Habe sogar noch eine alte Preisliste von 1999 gefunden:






...nicht vergessen dass damals noch DM-Preise galten!

Grüße Ralf


----------



## gumisuae (29. Juni 2017)

nicht vergessen dass damals noch DM-Preise galten!


----------

